

Structure: Beyond the picnic-table crisis - knapp
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2013/01/14/130114fa_fact_mcphee?currentPage=all

======
knapp
In the middle of this piece, after the spiral diagram, there is some
interesting stuff on old text-editing software (XEDIT, Kedit).

------
jfb
John McPhee is a national treasure.

